
The Asus ZenBook Pro UX550 Could Put the MacBook Pro to Shame - vanburen
http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/asus-zenbook-pro-2017-specs-features
======
shanecleveland
The current Asus ZenBooks get a lot of love in Reddit recommendations:
[http://laptopkarma.com/?brand=Asus](http://laptopkarma.com/?brand=Asus)

------
tinus_hn
It's not available for order yet but it sure compares favorably to Apples
offering that's a year old and going to be replaced in two weeks!

